

What everyone needs to know about disruption - benarent
http://insideintercom.io/what-everyone-needs-to-know-about-disruption/

======
md224
I guess I should shelve my plans for Disruptly, a new B2B startup that helps
customers disrupt other disruptive startups...

------
dkrich
Thank you!!! I find myself constantly explaining this to people.

This conversation from last year comes to mind:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4299427>

------
orangethirty
Plus let me add that disruption is (like a lot of things in this startup
bubble) bullshit. Due to how everyone thinks that the better product always
triumphs. Nope. Not in a million years. Disruption only happens, and read this
carefully, when people decide to use your product over any other. And when I
mean any other, I mean any other product out there. Say, for example, the
iPhone. It disrupted the world. People not only stopped buying other phones,
but they stopped buying laptops, desktops, game consoles, video games,
televisions, cable boxes, cars, and even stopped making payments to their
utilities because they had to have the iPhone. That is real disruption, and it
is quite rare. What most companies manage to get is more like stealing someone
else's seat in a crowded movie theater. Its profitable, and not a bad thing to
achieve. But its not just disruptive.

Now, for the love of Zeus, stop using the word.

